# Cigars + Captain



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Everyone likes pairing something with a cigar. Some like scotch(whiskey, bourbon. NOT FOR ME, BAD EXPERIENCE), some its wine I love wine but won't find myself pairing it with a cigar, beer for others and believe me I love some beer, the light beers are good for cleansing the palate, the craft ones I like trying to pair with a cigar but recently for me its captain, so I am looking to see if other lovers of captain morgan matched it with a cigar and what cigar that was.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I drink 3 things when smoking... Water... Coke... Rum. Or a mixture of two.

Rum goes well with everything I have ever smoked. Personal preference 

Edit: Typically it will influence the nuances of a maduro more so then others.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> I drink 3 things when smoking... Water... Coke... Rum. Or a mixture of two.
> 
> Rum goes well with everything I have ever smoked. Personal preference
> 
> Edit: Typically it will influence the nuances of a maduro more so then others.


lol, i like the way you think, but why maduro? spicy with spicy?


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> lol, i like the way you think, but why maduro? spicy with spicy?


More like sweet with sweet.

I enjoy some rum and coke with a smoke (yes, I'm fully aware I'm a dope rapper) but I'm not much on the Captin. I prefer something like an Appleton or Mount Gay Extra Old (insert joke here.)


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I enjoy scotch with a cigar but usually drink coke or rum and coke as it's more 'wet' and sweet. Goes really well with maduros IMO. As far as rum goes it's usually the Captain. Thanks to my fellow puff brethrin, I was turned on to Captain Morgan's Private Stock and will never buy the regular handles again! If you like captain, give it a try!!


edit: I started a thread about must try rums recently and there was a lot of great suggestions! I don't want to hijack your thread with a link so if you're interested, message me and or give me the OK and I'll dig it up.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was turned onto cap'n and cokes a few years ago by the singer of a band I was touring with. I still enjoy it with coke but more often than not, I enjoy it neat or on the rocks. I like the caramel like flavor and find it nicely complements the stronger fuller bodied cigars I prefer. Sailor Jerry's is pretty good as well, but has a stronger kick. I'm interested in making a foray into higher end rums as some point, and I have a few in mind (appleton, pyrat, kilo kai) that I will most likely grab when I'm near a shop that actually has higher end stuff. 

I also remember the thread about various rums and think it's definitely worth looking up. The collective alcohol brain around here is second to none!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

If you like Captain Morgan try Kraken Rum. It's not much more expensive and IMO it's even better.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Link up the goods! dont be shy, hijack away... 

as from rums... 
captain morgan is my current go to
when i was broke it was admiral nelson
ive had kilo kai and sailor jerry's i like both of them 
I have not tried Appleton or Mount Gay Extra Old or the captain morgan private stock or the kraken rum

but in general i was just trying to find a cigar to match with any of the good rums


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

+1 to both the Kraken and Sailor Jerry


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Koach Kuku said:


> Link up the goods! dont be shy, hijack away...


Just head here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/315493-must-try-rum.html


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Link up the goods! dont be shy, hijack away...
> 
> as from rums...
> captain morgan is my current go to
> ...





David_ESM said:


> Just head here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/315493-must-try-rum.html


David beat me to it. There is the link, lots of great suggestions.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Pyrat XO is a reasonably priced sweet rum.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok but with all those suggestions which are spiced and which are just rums? cause I dont like gold rums, or dark rums, I like spiced rums like kilo kai, captain and sailor jerry.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Just head here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/food-wine-spirits-forum/315493-must-try-rum.html


Looked at this thread and found this near the top (newest) of it: "Ron Zacapa is the shiz as well..."

I had this at the Rhum Bar in Vegas a month back. Thought it was the best rum I'd had to date! Had a Zaya there too, but while good, was way to sweet for me. My current favorites (used to be Pyrat Reserve) are Macambo 12yr aged, and Pampero Aniversario. The Macambo is $39 at my local BevMo, the Pampero $35. The Zacapa looks to be a shade over $50, so all of these are considerably more than the Capt. Morgan and Kraken. But that same BevMo has other rums that hit $90 and I'm beginning to wonder what they taste like!!! Maybe with an OpusX!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you like spiced DARK rums, try the Kraken.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok so if I buy 1 bottle for this weekend.. what should it be???

Captain Private stock
Pyrat XO 
Mount Gay Extra Old Barbados Rum 
Plantation Rum – Barbados –
Ron Botron – Guatemala
Ron Zacapa 23
Ron Botran Solera 1893
Barbancourt 8 yr old
Flor de Cana 7 Year Old
El Dorado 8 Year Old 
Diplomatico Reserva
Diplomático Reserva Exclusiva
Ron Matsulem Gran Reserva 15 Year old
Appleton Estates 12 year old
Kraken 

Ideally less than $35 for a bottle.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

another +1 for Kraken. Great rum and a great bottle design.



ten08 said:


> +1 to both the Kraken and Sailor Jerry


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

If you don't mind splurging on Ron Zacapa, I'd recommend it. Very good sipping rum. I wouldn't buy it if you are mixing it though. I'd say the same for Zaya. Zaya actually mixes very well, but has lots of sweet flavor.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Tman said:


> If you don't mind splurging on Ron Zacapa, I'd recommend it. Very good sipping rum. I wouldn't buy it if you are mixing it though. I'd say the same for Zaya. Zaya actually mixes very well, but has lots of sweet flavor.


Alright.... It doesn't taste pike Bacardi gold or Meyers dark rum? Cause those taste like whiskey to me


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Appleton Estates is good...or Kraken.


----------



## cigars_eh (Aug 8, 2012)

My 2 cents would be for the bottle of Mount Gay Extra old, i always found it to be smooth and easy to drink


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hard to say, but I do know that I wouldn't sip Bacardi Gold unless it was mixed though. Both Ron Zacapa and Zaya tastes like what a rum should taste like. I had a friend that was a huge Captain fan and he even said Zaya tasted great mixed with coke.


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

+1 for Kraken


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

So people like kraken, but can you sip kraken? i want to try sipping it on the rocks.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Get the Private Stock. Start there.

Kraken can definitely be had straight, but it is a very assertive spiced rum.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

This is going to sound nutts or wimpy, but I like smoking both a pipe and cigars with Celestial Seasonings raspberry zinger tea. The raspberry sweet taste just seems to bring out the best in virginia blends in pipe tobacco and maduros in cigars, not so much with say a balken or english blend or with a full flavored cigar such as Liga or Opus. With those I prefer coffee or rum.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright sounds good, I'll start with it this weekend and let you know what I think. on the rocks or straight? 


David_ESM said:


> Get the Private Stock. Start there.
> 
> Kraken can definitely be had straight, but it is a very assertive spiced rum.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

That is a really personal question 

I prefer mine with an ice cube or two.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> That is a really personal question
> 
> I prefer mine with an ice cube or two.


Big thank you. Private stock is amazing. I have drank half the bottle just chilling. Drank it about 2-3 oz with 2-3 ice cubes. It's perfect. Awesome selection . I paired my first glass with my first lp#9 what a solid combo


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Koach Kuku said:


> Big thank you. Private stock is amazing.* I have drank half the bottle just chilling.* Drank it about 2-3 oz with 2-3 ice cubes. It's perfect. Awesome selection . I paired my first glass with my first lp#9 what a solid combo


I'm glad to hear it, Kevin! I did the same thing and was like :jaw: when I saw how fast the bottle went. Now I don't feel as bad. Bunch of lushes we are..


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Not so much into the spiced rums, but looking for something smooth and easy to drink that isn't spiced. Been spoiling myself. Now been through the following progression.

Pyrat XO reserve
Pampero Anniversario Reserva
Macambo 20 yr. aged
Zacapata

Each one of these is $5 more than the one before (750ml bottle) with the Pyrat starting at $29. Each one is noticeably smoother than the one before too! I thought the Pyrat XO was pretty good from the start! How much better does this stuff get?


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Guys, after the "small complaint" thread that was started I want to come on and say thank you for all the advice. So far I have gone through 2 bottles of Captain Private stock. I really enjoyed it, and This upcoming friday I will have to venture farther down the list and try something else. Zaya rum I think is my next purchase. Once again Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

Kraken is good and so is the Captain Private Stock but I'm not big on rum's. The one I've had that I really liked was Bacardi Oakheart. I saw where you're not much on Bourbon but if you like the caramel the you owe it to yourself to try some Maker's 46. It goes so good with a cigar, like drinking water. With a '64 Padron or Liga #9, I've been know to drink the better part of a 5th before I knew it.


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm standing at the liquor store. No zaya. They sold out this morning looking thru thread now to find something else


----------

